# [Risolto] Problema di compilazione wxGTK-2.6.4.0-r1

## fbcyborg

Salve a tutti, 

non riesco a compilare le wxGTK .. questo è l'errore che ricevo.

```
/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.4.0-r1/work/wxPython-src-2.6.4.0/src/unix/di

splayx11.cpp: In constructor 'wxDisplay::wxDisplay(size_t)':

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.4.0-r1/work/wxPython-src-2.6.4.0/src/unix/di

splayx11.cpp:117: error: 'XineramaIsActive' was not declared in this scope

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.4.0-r1/work/wxPython-src-2.6.4.0/src/unix/di

splayx11.cpp:119: error: 'XineramaScreenInfo' was not declared in this scope

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.4.0-r1/work/wxPython-src-2.6.4.0/src/unix/di

splayx11.cpp:119: error: 'screenarr' was not declared in this scope

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.4.0-r1/work/wxPython-src-2.6.4.0/src/unix/di

splayx11.cpp:121: error: 'XineramaQueryScreens' was not declared in this scope

make: *** [coredll_displayx11.o] Error 1

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

 *

 * ERROR: x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.4.0-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                 ebuild.sh, line 1695:  Called dyn_compile

 *                 ebuild.sh, line 1033:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *                 ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   wxGTK-2.6.4.0-r1.ebuild, line  106:  Called build_wx 'ansi'

 *   wxGTK-2.6.4.0-r1.ebuild, line  182:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      emake || die "Failed to make $1."

 *  The die message:

 *   Failed to make ansi.

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if rele

vant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/log/portage/x11-libs:wxGTK-2.6.4.0-r

1:20071028-174818.log'.

 *

```

Qualcuno sa come risolvere? Grazie.

----------

## riverdragon

Posta le USE flag attive e, se la mia intuizione noetica ci azzecca al primo colpo, attiva la USE unicode.

----------

## fbcyborg

# emerge --info|grep unicode

USE="3dnow X a52 aac acl acpi alsa arts berkdb bitmap-fonts bluetooth cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dv dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode evo extensions fam fat fbcon fbsplash ffmpeg firefox fortran gdbm gif gimp gimpprint gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog ithreads jfs john jpeg kde kerberos ldap mad midi mikmod mmx mp3 mpeg mpeg2 mpeg4 mplayer mudflap ncurses nfs nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ntfs ntlm nvidia ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime rar readline real reflection samba sdl sensord session spell spl ssl stream svg tcpd tetex threads tiff toolbar truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode vorbis wifi win32codecs x86 xchatdccserver xml xorg xprint xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel usb-audio" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vesa i810"

EDIT:

```
# emerge -pv wxGTK

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.4.0-r1 [2.6.3.3] USE="X opengl sdl unicode -debug -doc -gnome -joystick -odbc" 0 kB

```

----------

## !ico

ma sono ~amd64? in tal caso io mi farei un giro su bugzilla giusto per essere sicuri..   :Rolling Eyes: 

ola  :Wink: 

----------

## fbcyborg

No, su x86. Ma infatti l'ho segnalato.

Mi pare che qualche problema qualcuno l'avesse già riscontrato.. ancora non ho provato la soluzione che mi hanno proposto.

----------

## fbcyborg

Risolto emergendo anche xineramaproto.

----------

## Scen

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Risolto emergendo anche xineramaproto.

 

Come mai non ce l'avevi installato?  :Question: 

E' una dipendenza fissa di xorg-server, strano che Portage non te l'avesse installato manualmente.  :Confused: 

----------

## fbcyborg

 *Scen wrote:*   

>  *fbcyborg wrote:*   Risolto emergendo anche xineramaproto. 
> 
> Come mai non ce l'avevi installato? 
> 
> E' una dipendenza fissa di xorg-server, strano che Portage non te l'avesse installato manualmente. 

 

Non so che dirti.. Ultimamente ho fatto spesso anche un revdep-rebuild ma non è servito evidentemente.

xproto e xf86vidmodeproto c'erano già. Quindi il fatto è abbastanza curioso.

----------

